# Watery eyes, eye boogers



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Our V has had bad morning eye Boogers and watery/ red eyes. He is 7 months old and had this from 7 weeks. All winter/spring . Our vet gave us a tube to smear in his eyes. Not sure this ever did anything. I thought it was allergies but the seasons don’t seem to have any pos or negative effects. We have given him allergy medicine and it did help. But I can’t see giving him allergy medicine daily forever. It doesn’t appear to be seasonal. It’s every day

do V’s have naturally watery eyes?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

no, they should not have watery/red eyes. have you looked at cleaning and detergent products you are using? that could be another reason. if it is allergies would also recommend giving him immune boosters, at 7 months their immune system is still not fully developed, and may not be able to handle some of the elements around them an adult would.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Huggytree said:


> Our V has had bad morning eye Boogers and watery/ red eyes. He is 7 months old and had this from 7 weeks. All winter/spring . Our vet gave us a tube to smear in his eyes. Not sure this ever did anything. I thought it was allergies but the seasons don’t seem to have any pos or negative effects. We have given him allergy medicine and it did help. But I can’t see giving him allergy medicine daily forever. It doesn’t appear to be seasonal. It’s every day
> 
> do V’s have naturally watery eyes?


They don't. Got questions....is this like water or is it more like mucus?.....if it viscous, is it transparent or yellow.? Both eyes or one? Does your Vizsla have droopy lower lids?


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s white 
Like snot consistency
Both eyes
Lids look N
mainly in the morn. He has had it for 5 months 

Were taking him
In again to the vet this week. 

pretty sure it’s allergies as when I feel like crap I see his eyes are worse that day


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

another thing to look at in your house: any mold or mildew. we live in a humid area and several months ago i noticed that both the boys and myself were sneezing in one particular area of the house. usually none of us have any allergies, i use chemical free cleaners etc. so i started pulling up the rugs and sure enough, one of them with a black rubber back at the entrance had some mildew built up. i threw out the rug, treated the floor with vinegar to get rid of the residuals and put out some activated charcoal bags, to clean up any particles remaining in the air, a day later all sneezing was gone.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Wife doesn’t clean much. She would say husband doesn’t clean much either

she used chem free detergent


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Candles, and airfresher can also bother some dogs.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

No candles or air freshener


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

My pup has the same. Eyelids are a bit red and white boogers after sleep.

Let me know what your vet said. I’m seeing our vet in three weeks for her final round of shots.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had dogs do it at certain times a year, after being in the fields. For those dogs, I rinsed their eyes with rewetting drops. I also keep antibiotic eye drops on hand. So if a eye rinse doesn't correct the problem, we move to the antibiotics.
Both Jasper, and Hunter had way to many eye boogers when they came to Texas. They needed time to adjust to the big move, and the high pollen we had. Both stayed on the antibiotic drops for about 3 weeks, with oral Benadryl added for a week.
I've had to do this more than once with them. But we are getting months in between flare ups, and now correct it in a week.


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Sore eyes, in dogs are often very dangerous and have many changes. The disease is difficult to heal and may leave sequelae. Therefore, protect the eyes of a healthy puppy. Minimize eye-related diseases.

Daily hygiene for dogs with diluted physiological saline.
Trimming eyelashes
Pay extra attention to your dog, avoid exposing them to chemicals. Avoid foreign objects being rubbed into the eyes of dogs.
Conduct periodic eye exams for dogs, ensuring early detection of disease. For a solution to prevent and treat quickly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I got to say 
I have never heard of, or needed to trim a dogs eyelashes.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I had the same problem, and after a visit to the vet I asked her to check her eyes. She says she has a little bit of entropion (inwards eyelid) on her lower eyelids. 

Fred (our 6 month old) does not seem to be in any pain or irritation. She only wipes her eyes when she is tired. Vet said there is no damage as the entropion is only minimal.

I use eyesdrops in the morning to minimize irritation.


----------

